# PAKISTAN | Projects & Construction in Other Towns/Cities



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This thread will be for Projects taking place in places other than Karachi, Lahore & Islamabad.

*List of Projects* (Only Major projects included, minor projects such as flyovers & underpasses NOT included). List to be updated.

*Rawalpindi*
1) FFCL Building - Completed
2) Rawalpindi Cinepax - Completed
3) Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Upgrade - Completed
4) Combined Military Hospital (CMH) & Military Hospital (MH) Expansions - U/C
5) Rawalpindi Bahria Town Phase 9 - U/C
6) Minara Residence | Res | 20 Fl | U/C
7) Nala Lai Expressway - On Hold
8) Rawalpindi Ring Road - Proposed
9) Ayub National Park - Proposed
10) Bahria Town Twin Towers - Proposed

*Faisalabad*
1) Pearl Continental Hotel - Completed
2) Rehman Trade Centre - U/C
3) Sitara Sapna City Villas - U/C
4) Marvida Tower - Proposed
5) Kohinoor Heights - Proposed

*Peshawar*
1) Shaukat Khanam Memorial Cancer Hospital - U/C
2) Deans Apartments (10Fl x 4) U/C
3) Combined Military Hospital (CMH) Peshawar Expansion - U/C
4) BRT/Mass Transit system - proposed

*Gwadar*
1) Gwadar Deep Sea Port - U/C
2) Gwadar Golden Palms - U/C
3) Pearl Continental Hotel - Completed

*Muzzafarabad*
1) Pearl Continental Hotel - Completed
2) Cable Stayed Bridge - U/C

*Multan*
1) Multan International Airport Up-gradation & Expansion - Completed
2) Multan Metro Bus - U/C

*Quetta*
1) Millennium Mall Quetta - Proposed
2) Mass Transit System - Proposed

*Sialkot*
1) Sialkot International Airport - Completed

*Gujrat*
1) University of Gujrat - Completed

*Dir & Chitral*
1) Lowari Tunnel Project - U/C

*Gilgit-Baltistan*
1) Diamer-Bhasha Dam - U/C

*Mangla & Jhelum*
1) Mangla View Resort - U/C

*Balakot*
1) New Balakot - U/C

*Chakwal*
1) Peacock Valley Resorts - Proposed

*Khushab*
1) Red Mountain Surya Resorts - Proposed


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

First off, 2 x 38 storey Towers Proposed for Rawalpindi:










A 25 Storey Tower Proposed for Faisalabad by Landmark Consultants:

*Marvida Tower Pakistan*

*Project Name:* Marvida Tower

*Project Location:* Faisalabad , Pakistan

*Project Value:* US 35 million

*Project Type:* Multi purpose, Commercial, residential Luxury Apartments and revolving restaurant on the 25 floor.










*Project description*

A high-rise environment boasting an ultra-modern facility with stunning panoramic views for business, residence and dining. Marvida Tower Pakistan enjoys a superlative location , with unobstructed views of the city called the Manchester of Pakistan. {Due to it being a Textiles/Industrial City}

The Marvida Tower Pakistan itself stands an impressive 25 storeys tall, and offers an innovative mix of commercial, residential apartments and one of its kind dining experience with a revolving restaurant on the 25th floor.

http://www.landmark-props.com/projects.html#pakistan

More in a Few Days!


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope something pops up in Peshawar & Quetta too, but it seems unlikely for a while. Those towers in Pindi & Faisalabad look decent.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^

*Govt. intends to construct high rise apartments in urban areas*

*PESHAWAR:* A meeting to prepare recommendations and brief for the Steering Committee on Housing Development was held with NWFP Secretary for Housing Dr. Tashfeen Khan in the chair here on Thursday. 

The meeting besides the Director General Provincial Housing Authority, Jan Ali Khan and Deputy Secretary Housing Arshad Khan was also attended by the representatives of Commercial Banks, House Building Finance Corporation, Private Builders and Developers Companies and authorities concerned of the Sarhad Development Authority, Industries, P&D, Finance, Revenue and Local Government Departments. 

The meeting thoroughly debated upon the issues relating to availability of land, land title, land acquisition, computerization and registration of land, housing finance, resource mobilization, credit facilities and subsidies besides discussing incentives to developers/contractors/investors, public private partnership and joint ventures and provision of government guarantees to investors. 

*The meeting on this occasion directed the Revenue Department to identify old government colonies side by side providing details of state land in Peshawar as well as other big cities of the province to construct high rise apartments on it. *

Similarly, the finance department was asked to submit its comments on Sovereign Guarantee for private builders. The meeting also directed the quarters concerned to provide details of Mashariqa of Islamic Banking regarding Housing Sector. 

Secretary Housing Dr. Tashfeen in his concluding remarks asked the participants to look into the agenda and send their feed back at their earliest to finalize brief for the steering committee on housing development. 

*He said that the government was intending to make high rise apartments in the urban areas while developing residential plots in the rural areas to cater to the residential requirements of the people of the province.* 

*He added that the department has so far identified three different sites for housing development in Peshawar besides identifying land for the purpose at Sheikhan Kohat, Jalozai Nowshera and state land in D.I.Khan. *

He further said that efforts were underway to acquire 300 kanal state land of Jarma at Kohat. Similarly, the department was also ordered to make efforts for acquiring land opposite WAPDA colony at Taru Jabba on GT Road Peshawar for a Township.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice, but you should have made this thread more like lahore, karachi and islamabad construction projects.
And for Faislabad a 25 storey tower is AMAZING!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*GWADAR | Gwadar Golden Palms | MIXED | U/C*










^^ That lone building by the sea will be the Marriott:


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ OMG AMAZING!


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwader when fully developed will look amazing!
It will be the best city of Pakisran.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

We finally have a really rich real estate company 100% pakistani in pakistn: Hashoo group!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*University of Gujrat U/C* - Beautiful Architecture!










*Video:*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope they make this uni in the top 1000 so some people like me wont need to go to another country to study. And they better put different courses on, that will stop even more people from going to another country.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ When do you start University??

-------------------------------------

*MUZAFFARABAD | Pearl Continental Hotel | COMPLETED*

Cost: Rs. 570 Million










During its U/C Stage:



















^^ Mount Makra as seen from Upper Chattar, Muzaffarabad. Pearl Continental on the right.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Do we have better shots of this PC hotel?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ I resized the pic! You can view other pics from the same link too: http://www.southtravels.com/asia/pakistan/pearl-continentalmuzaffarabad/index.html


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Dir-Chitral: Lowari Tunnel Project | INFRASTRUCTURE | U/C*

The Lowari Tunnel is an *8.6km (5.3 mi.) long* road/rail tunnel located in the NWFP province of Pakistan *between Dir and Chitral Districts*.

The tunnel will reportedly *reduce the current 14-hour drive from Chitral to Peshawar by half*. Moreover, people of Chitral have to travel from Afghanistan and then enter back in Pakistan during the winter season as Lowari top is closed for any traffic for most part of the year. *Chitral remains virtually inaccessible in the winter, the tunnel will also facilitate all-weather transportation.* Some Chitrali natives are concerned about the impact the potentially increased tourism will have on the region.

*A South Korean construction company*, SAMBU has been assigned the work on the tunnel. It is expected to be completed at a cost of *Rs.8 billion ($133 million US)*. Currently the project is overseen by Mr. Salman Rashid, General Manager of National Highway Authority (NHA). Salman Rashid is a retired Lt. Col. of Pakistan Army, he belonged to the Corp of Engineers. He has been a part of several major construction projects all over Pakistan.

*December 2nd, 2007*










*July 20th, 2008*























































*April 1st, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A Project Proposed by PACE Pakistan:

*Peacock Valley Resorts - Chakwal*

Peacock Valley, famous for its habitat of various species of Peacocks, is sitauted in the suburbs of District Chakwal. Lying at the beginning of the Potohar plateau and the Salt Range, Chakwal is covered with scrub forest in the southwest, and levelled plains interspaced with dry rocky patches in the north and northeast.

The land acquired for the project is located around a beautiful lake which is approximately one and a half kilometers from the M2 Lahore Islamabad Motorway just few minutes away from famous Salt Range. Nearly 2.5 hours drive from Lahore and 1 hour from Islamabad, the project would prove to be a house to tourists, families on weekend, recreational and ceremonial trips and to multinational and local companies for business meetings. 

The project would comprise of a 200 room key resort hotel to be managed by an international operator and 40 Pace Managed Resort Villas. With change in people’s lifestyle and dearth of accommodations like this in all over the province, the project is expected to be a great success.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Sialkot International Airport | INFRASTRUCTURE | COMPLETED*

- The *Longest Runway in Pakistan* at 3.6 kilometres

- *1st Airport to be Privately built* and run airport in Pakistan (thanks to the entrepreneurs and the entrepreneurial spirit of Sialkot)

- *9th International Airport* after Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, Peshawar, Quetta, Faisalabad, Multan & Gwadar.

- Pakistan consists of Small and Medium Enterprises, (SMEs) which form the backbone of its economy. *About 60% of Pakistan's SME's are located in the region of Export Triangle* of Pakistan comprising Sialkot, Gujrat and Gujranwala.

- *The area is rightly called a Golden Triangle* consisting of three districts namely, Sialkot, Gujrat and Gujranwala in terms of commercial viability of this mega project. {The Airport!}

- *There are millions of expatriates belonging to this Golden Triangle who are spread all over the world* and who frequently come to their homes and go back, will certainly be using Sialkot airport. Being a *rich industrial area*, heavy industries are established in Gujranwala, Gujrat, Daska and Sialkot. *The industries are eager to provide much needed cargo business to the airport.*










It will cater to these places:

*Road Networks*










^^ You can also see the Shape of the Triangle between Sialkot, Gujranwala & Gujrat in this pic.

*Distances*










Progress as of *November 19th, 2006*:










As of *August 24th, 2007*:










*October 5th, 2007*





































*February 24, 2008*

Photos of the recently inaugurated Sialkot International Airport:

Sialkot Airport Tower









A PIA Boeing 737-300 at Sialkot Airport






















































These photos show PIA Boeing 747-367 (AP-BFX) parked at Sialkot Airport. On February 22, 2008, AP-BFX became first Boeing 747 to land at the recently inaugurated Sialkot Airport. The Boeing 747 will remain stored at Sialkot Airport for some weeks.




























The Airport Manager proudly standing at the threshold of a new era for Sialkot. The airport at Sambrial:










Location of the Sialkot Airport, with other International Airports of Pakistan:










Routes (It also flies to Islamabad, but thats not shown on the map) :










I will update the Lahore & Karachi threads in a while! :tongue2:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*New Balakot*

*Cost:* Rs. 12 billion

Project Info!

*District: Mansehra*










*Location:*










^^ KKH = Karakoram Highway. Don't know what MNJ Road is? :?

*February 20th, 2008*














































*October 9th, 2008*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi Ring Road*










*Rawalpindi: Ring Road Project to launch in August*

RAWALPINDI: Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) is set to launch the *Rs18 billion Ring Road Project* in the last week of August this year.

Sources told Daily Times on Monday that the feasibility study would be started in March and completed within five months. Three firms have been short-listed for the feasibility that would be contracted out to the successful firm within next two weeks.

The firm would be asked to also conduct feasibility on the *Economic Zone along Ring Road to promote and encourage industrial growth*. The Punjab government has allocated Rs20 million for the feasibility studies on Ring Road and Economic Zone.

Around *1,084 acres* would be purchased for construction of road and *another 1,050 acres for the Economic Zone*. Each affected person or family would get half kanal land in the Economic Zone in compensation for every four kanals.

The firm had the first design of the four-land Ring Road in hand but continuous delay allowed massive constructions in the project area.

The sources said that there was a growing awareness among the Pindi residents that any further delay in the launch of the project would worsen the city’s traffic problem leading to a virtual jamming of traffic on almost all roads.

*According to a traffic study conducted by RDA, around 0.2 million vehicles with around 0.8 million commuters on board will not have to pass through the traffic jungle on Benazir Bhutto Shaheed Road (Murree Road), Airport Road and IJ Principal Road after the completion of the project. The road would provide over 1.50 million people with an easy access to Islamabad and New Islamabad Airport.* 

*It would also contribute towards minimizing environmental degradation and cutting down consumption of fuel most of which goes down the drain while standing in never-ending traffic snarls.* aamir yasin


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Latest Development regarding Sialkot International Airport:

*Etihad Airways launches its cargo service from Sialkot to Abu Dhabi.*










In the above picture we can see Cargo being loaded in Etihad Crystal Cargo’s first flight from Sialkot to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A Project Proposed for Khushab:

*Red Mountain Surya Resorts*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*GWADAR | Pearl Continental Hotel | COMPLETED*

Fact: It was the 1st Project, apart from Roads/Highways to be Completed in Gwadar.

During U/C:














































When Completed:










Elevators










Lobby










Tile mosaic inlay









nice aquarium









The Nadia Coffeeshop - You know you're from urban Pakistan when you associate the name "Nadia" with buffets and coffee shops! 









The hotel rooms at PC Gwadar - very spacious, clean and nicely airconditioned!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Two 28 Storey Towers Proposed for Faisalabad

*Kohinoor Heights*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow the Gwader PC hotel looks even better than the Muree and Lahore ones.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi | Bahria Town Phase 9 | Mixed | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Gwadar*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Faisalabad | Rehman Trade Centre | 16+fls | U/C*

All pics & info, courtesy of Mudassar Butt.

Looking down the road, there seem to be quite a few new projects u/c:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi Cinepax*

Article from back in October 2007:



Intoxication said:


> ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan's first multiplex movie theatre in Rawalpindi* is set to begin operations on Eid-ul-Fitr and the company behind it plans to develop 120 screens over five years with an investment of $30 million.
> 
> The five-screen Cinepax multiplex was designed by Canadian architects in accordance with global standards and will be a far cry from the ageing theatres that screen films from Lollywood - Pakistan's movie industry - for ever-shrinking audiences.
> 
> ...





siamu maharaj said:


> The people/screen figure is high for very obvious reasons. Start showing every good movie in the cinema and watch that figure plummet. Also, make more cinemas family-friendly (that's an obvious issue in Pakistan).
> 
> As for Cinepax, that's really good news, nice to see that you can buy tickets electronically too. And does anyone have an idea if that cost is JUST for the equipment or the whole cinema?





J_Sultan said:


> Cinepax Rawalpindi...
> 
> Couldl not go inside to take pics as only ticket holders were allowed...





Abid Siddiqui said:


> Cine Pax - Rawalpindi


Hopefully Cinepax's in Pakistan would help rebuild the cinema going culture in Pakistan! :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A 12 Storey Building U/C in Gwadar:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Faisalabad | Pearl Continental Hotel (PC) | U/C*










First phase of PC Faisalabad is in its finishing stage and is going to be opened for its customers in August this year:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi | Park Tower | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Gwadar Deep Sea Port*










Gwadar is located on the southwestern coast of Pakistan, close to the important Straits of Hormuz, through which more than 13 million bbd of oil passes. It is strategically located between three increasingly important regions of the world: the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia and the economically emerging and resource-rich Central Asia.



















*Current Status:*

*Phase I:* 

Us $ 248 million. *Status: 100% Complete*

3 Multipurpose Berths

Length of Berths 602m

4.5 Km long Approach Channel Dredged to 11.5m-12.5m. {Actually its been dredged to 14.5m}

Turning Basin 450m dia.

One 100m Service Berth.

Related port infrastructure and port handling equipment & Pilot Boat, Tugs, Survey Vessel etc.

*Phase II:* 

US $ 932 million: *Work Progressing* on building 9 additional berths, which will be:

4 Container Berths.

1 Bulk Cargo Terminal (to handle 100,000 DWT ships).

1 Grain Terminal.

1 Ro-Ro Terminal.

2 Oil Terminals to handle 200,000 DWT ships.

- No mention of further deepening the port in the future. But it can be deepened to 16 meters.

Link to what I'm talking about:



> *Gwadar port presently has a quay length of 602 metres with 14.5 metres of depth alongside, which could be increased to 16 metres later on.*


LINK

Please Don't mind the badly written captions:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Faisalabad | Sitara Sapna City Villas | U/C *

More than half completed

Pics & info by fellow forumer yazz


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Upgrade*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Gwadar General Developments*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Proposed:

*Ayub National Park – Rawalpindi Pakistan*
Estimated Project Cost: US$ 450.0 Million
Mixed development comprising of;










1. Army Heritage Museum
2. International Theme Park
3. International 18 Hole Golf Course
4. Membership Golf Club
5. AHF Garden
6. Ayub Garden
7. Hill Park
8. Commercial
9. Five Star Hotel
10. Residential / Condominiums


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ sounds gud... are there any construction pics or is it still proposed??? coz i had heard abt it quite some time ago..


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ I only know as far as it being proposed. :dunno:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This shows where the high rises will be built in Gwadar. In the middle on Jinnah Avenue and along the western shoreline of Gwadar. There's also a revolving restaurant proposed in the middle. The dredged part on the hammerhead is ofcourse the deep sea port:


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

wonderful planning..... as always.... hope they do the same when it comes to the real work...... as always...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Avalanche shelter in Muzzafarabad:



smfarazm.. said:


> Avalanche Shelter at Pashi Slide also known as Subri in Muzaffarabad... Under final stages of construction.
> Constructed by FWO.
> 
> Shot Taken on 5th Jan, 2013 by Muhammad Yaseen





smfarazm.. said:


> ^^ Here's another pic of this. It's from October 2012.
> 
> Photo by: Muhammad Yaseen





santix said:


> This type of structure is very helpful in "defile" features of mountains. Defile is the feature where a mountain is curved inward, so maximum snow accumulates in defiles making it a seasonal glacier. Thus the road remains closed for longer durations.
> By making structures like such on defiles, the roads can be made all weather or near to all weather.





smfarazm.. said:


> It's famous Pashi Slide in Muzaffarabad. This portion of the mountain had been under a constant land slide zone for many decades. These pics are by an engineer of FWO who is working on this project. Its 6 km from Muzaffarabad towards Chakothi!





smfarazm.. said:


> Here's 6 months old pic of this during construction. It will give you good idea of this. This is complete now.
> On right there's very old suspension bridge.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Nauseri Dam. Azad Jammu & Kashmir:



smfarazm.. said:


> *Nauseri dam. near Nauseri village AJK.
> *
> 
> A Composite Dam (Gravity + Rock fill) 160 m long and 60 m high construction on Neelum River at Nausert. It is a Gated Diversion Dam. The dam will create a head pond of 10 million cubic meters which will allow a peaking reservoir of 3.8 million cubic meters to meet daily peaking of power for more than 4 hours.
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

MIRPUR | Meeran Shah Ghazi Bridge



smfarazm.. said:


> *MIRPUR | Meeran Shah Ghazi bridge on Mangla dam reservoir
> 
> ( 3 Kms bridge / 4kms approaches )*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Now for some projects in Peshawar:



smfarazm said:


> *Deans Apartments, Peshawar
> *
> 
> *10Fl * 4..
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Newly constructed REHMAN medical college in Peshawar:

http://www.rmi.edu.pk/rmc/



sandiego said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Combined Military Hospital (CMH) Peshawar Expansion:




smfarazm.. said:


> *CMH Peshawar Expansion Project.
> *
> 
> 
> ...





shahmeer said:


> whats the name of the white building in the back ground? Really nice architecture!





smfarazm.. said:


> ^^ State Bank building.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in google maps 2 new U/C buildings in CMH are visible.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of infraestructure projects!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Multan International Airport Up-gradation & Expansion



smfarazm.. said:


> This is what i got from wikipedia:
> 
> The CAA of Pakistan has earmarked on a *Rs. 4.5 billion project, to upgrade and improve Multan (MBQ) Airport.* The plan is to expand the existing Multan (MBQ) airport facility so that wide-bodied aircraft could land and take off for direct international passenger and cargo flights.
> 
> ...





BROKEN01 said:


> Multan International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BROKEN01 said:


> Picture: All credit to original uploader
> 
> Source: Multan international airport wiki article





malpensa said:


> just like the render


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Army welfare scheme (Askari) Apartments in Rawalpindi:



malikkhalid7 said:


> Apartment buildings on Range Road.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More info on the Muzaffarabad Cable Stayed Bridge. Being constructed with help from a Japanese firm.



smfarazm.. said:


> these 5 were case studies for the bridge.
> They selected case 3, the best one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ seems really nice


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Darawat Dam, Sindh Complete. Inauguration today
*

*The dam will irrigate 25,000 acres, control flood water & capacity to produce 0.45MW power. *



















old pics during construction:


































Flood water before dam.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospital Peshawar:



sandiego said:


>





sandiego said:


>





sandiego said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A Project for Quetta:

Millennium Mall Quetta


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Rawalpindi






shahmeer said:


> 8 Story Apartment Blocks near Race Course, Rawalpindi

















Awais33 said:


> View from Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

now those are some sexy apartments...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Muzaffarabad Cable Stayed Bridge:



Metropole said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ seems very nice


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> *Faisalabad | Rehman Trade Centre | 16+fls | U/C*
> 
> All pics & info, courtesy of Mudassar Butt.
> 
> Looking down the road, there seem to be quite a few new projects u/c:


Update:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Updates on *Multan International Airport!*

Turned out a lot better than me and other Pakistani forumers expected! Not bad for a medium sized city like Multan! :cheers:



AzharUlIslam said:


> *from Multan Airport*
> 
> *Source:* www.historyofpia.com
> 
> *Credits:* Talha Imran





Zuni taimoor said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More: 



AzharUlIslam said:


> *Source:* Facebook Page (_Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority_)





AzharUlIslam said:


> *Business Class Lounge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AzharUlIslam said:


> *Source:* Facebook Page (_Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority_)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

And last ones:



AzharUlIslam said:


> *Source:* Facebook Page (_Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority_)





AzharUlIslam said:


> *Source:* Facebook Page (_Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority_)





500 said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Some videos by *Shujaat Azeem*:

*Arrivals hall at New Multan Airport*
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969702089708387&set=vb.921764984502098&type=2&theater

*Unveiling new Multan International Airport*
https://www.facebook.com/shujaat.azeem/videos/970222859656310/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*China to invest US$46 billion in Pakistan (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor):*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*MULTAN | Metro Bus System MBS | Infrastructure | U/C*



500 said:


>


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Amazing pictures of Multan!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*RAWALPINDI | Minara Residence | Res | 20 Fl | U/C*

*Render:*










*Location:*










*U/C Photos:*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Multan Metro Bus inaugurated:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Quetta Mass Transit System*



500 said:


> *Chinese arrive to work on Quetta train project*





500 said:


> - Project designed along the lines of the European Mass Transit Systems.
> 
> - Route will run between Kuchlak and Spizand. approx. 48.5 km
> 
> ...





500 said:


> This is what I can make of the route


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Gwadar Port by Hydaspes' Lightbox:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Tarbela Dam 4th Extension | 1410 MW | U/C*

_Tarbela Dam is an earth fill dam on the Indus River in Pakistan. It's the largest earth-filled dam in the world and also the largest by structural volume._ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_dams



Sherjee278 said:


> *Updates 22/12/2017.*
> 
> Civil Work By: Power Construction corporation of China Limited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saadkhanhma (Jan 13, 2018)

Intoxication said:


> Gwadar Port by Hydaspes' Lightbox:
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-
> 9/23915935_1580017015413091_7362462639319269350_n.jpg?oh=280ba70dc95381f0fbfac8d00ce5d2c7&oe=5A8BB476


when it will be ready for trade?


----------

